# Blind Copy Attendees for Meeting Request



## Boertjie (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

How can I "Blind Copy" attendees for a meeting. I have to send a meeting request but the attendees can not know who has been invited. I work for a company thus only have the MS Office 2007 Suite and Exchange Server setup, please help with a solution where I dont have to upload new software.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unless you have a special situation, just use what Outlook offers. This is a copy of the Outlook Help file:
"Send a message without the recipient's name showing
In a message, click To. 
In the Type name or select from list box, type the name, or click Find. 
In the Name list, click the name, and then click Bcc. 
Click Send. 
Tip

You can display the Bcc box in all new messages that you compose. If Word is your e-mail editor, in a new message, click the arrow to the right of the Options button, and then click Bcc. If you are using the Outlook e-mail editor, in a new message, on the View menu, click Bcc Field."


----------



## Boertjie (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, I think you dont understand my query. I need to use the BCC in a MEETING REQUEST not a message, thus be able to BCC the attendees. You dont have a "options" selection with BCC? what I need to know is how would you be able to BCC the attendees or is it not possible?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This would work if your list is relatively small. It would also work if only a few of a large list would need bcc.
Scheduling Assistant>In Attendance choose Optional Attendee>Resource for bcc.


----------



## Boertjie (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Corday. I must be the most frustrating post you have ever worked with? I tried your steps but can only get up to Scheduling Assistant > Optional Attendee > I dont get the Resource for bcc. If I right click on the Resource field I dont get a bcc option. How do I select the name to be bcc? Could it be because of the Corporate deal we have with Microsoft? thus not have all the features of which this could be one? see attached what I have on my screen, please note I deleted the name list.

Regards


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try left click on Resources or manually putting in bcc. No guarantees.


----------

